# Fuel shut off solanoid



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a krohler 16hp lt 160 it was built it 2004 if this helps. Should the fuel solanoid click when the key is turned on? Having lots of carburetor leaking even after a rebuild. I read some stuff on goggle about the leaking if thay don't work right. Or is there a a to check it? Thanks. 
David


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Touch it with your fingers,and turn the key on and off.
You should feel it move. If not,it could be gummed up. Turn off the fuel(or pinch the line closed), and remove it .
If it has two wires,touch one to ground,and the other to battery +,for a second,and see if it moves.If it doesn't try moving it with your fingers,in and out.
Also ,it should have a rubber tip,on it.
Make sure it has,and that it isn't worn/broken.


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry will this cause leaking even when the motor is running, if the valve is not working? David


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The only thing that would leak would be the threads that screw in.
Unless something is actually broken, which would be "odd".

The "pin" simply blocks the hole in the Carburetor Main Jet to prevent fuel from passing through and atomizing.
It has NOTHING to do with fuel going TO the carb.


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I removed mine and replaced it with a bolt same size thread with some Teflon tape. Couldn't justify spending $40 for a replacement solenoid.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The needle stops fuel flow to the main jet,(it does not stop flow TO the carb),and if the needle is damaged,or stuck, it can leak,while not running.
HOWEVER,if it's leaking while running,it either has a bad gasket, is not tightened,or your float is sinking,causing a flooding condition.
While it can be replaced with a carb bowl bolt, I find it better to replace the solenoid,as it could flood,if the temps outside are high.


----------



## ice1too (Apr 2, 2016)

*fuel solenoid*

I usually remove the solenoid and test it with a simple 9 volt battery or a test probe. If it is gummed up as most are, just spray it a few times with carb spray to clean it. Letting a mower sit over time will cause issues. I usually use an Ethanol fuel stabilizer. If all else fails, use an inline fuel shutoff valve. You may want to consider removing the carb and cleaning it. New gaskets are only needed if they tear during disassembly, so be careful.


----------

